# (Solved)cambiar la resolucion del monitor(cerrado)

## tuxmaniaco

Buenos días a tod@s, deje de usar la computadora desde el 2010, ahora he instalado Gentoo con el driver de nouveau, y tengo el siguiente problema: 

no me reconoce la resolución de 1440x900 a 60 hz, nada mas me reconocía 800x600 estuve viendo el log de xorg y sale esto 

[/code] [  7777.668] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NVA5"

[  7777.668] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  7777.668] (==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

[  7777.668] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  7777.668] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

[  7777.668] (==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank enabled.

[  7777.668] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping enabled

[  7777.668] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Swap limit set to 1 [Max allowed 2]

[  7777.668] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping synced to vblank by kernel.

[  7777.669] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Initializing outputs ...

[  7777.692] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 using monitor section Monitor0

[  7777.692] (**) NOUVEAU(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1440x900"

[  7777.825] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 has no monitor section

[  7777.827] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section

[  7777.827] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 3 crtcs needed for screen.

[  7777.833] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Allocated crtc nr. 0 to this screen.

[  7777.833] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Allocated crtc nr. 1 to this screen.

[  7777.856] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-I-1

[  7777.991] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output VGA-1

[  7777.991] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA-1

[  7777.991] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  7777.991] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  7777.991] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[  7777.991] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[  7777.991] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 489 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  7777.993] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output HDMI-1

[  7777.993] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 disconnected

[  7777.993] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 connected

[  7777.993] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected

[  7777.993] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  7777.993] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 using initial mode 1024x768

[  7777.993] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  7777.994] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 0)

[  7777.994] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[  7777.994] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[  7777.994] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[  7777.994] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[  7777.994] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

[  7777.994] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[  7777.994] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "848x480": 33.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[  7777.994] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[  7777.994] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[  7777.994] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 489 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[  7777.994] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[  7777.994] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  7777.994] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  7777.994] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  7777.994] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  7777.994] <->compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 1.0.0

[  7777.994] <->ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

```

```

mi /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-monitor.con

```
Section "Files"

<------>ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

<------>FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

<------>FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

<------>FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

<------>FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

<------>FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

<------>FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

<------>Load  "glx"

<------>Load           "dbe".

<------>Load           "extmod"

<------>Load           "dri2".

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AIGLX" "on"

        #Option      "AllowDeactivateGrabs" "true"

    Option         "XEVIE" "Enable"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

    Option     "UseEDID"                   "false"

    Option      "ModeValidation"            "NoMaxPClkCheck"

    Option     "CustomEDID-VGA-1"

    Option "DPI" "96x96".

    EndSection

Section "Monitor"

<------>Identifier   "Monitor0"

<------>VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

<------>ModelName    "Monitor Model"

<------>HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

<------>VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0

<------>Option          "DPMS"

<------>Option      "PreferredMode"  "1440x900"

<------>Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

<------>Identifier  "Card0"

<------>Driver      "nouveau"

<------>BusID       "PCI:4:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

<------>Identifier "Screen0"

<------>Device     "Card0"

<------>Monitor    "Monitor0"

<------>SubSection "Display"

<------><------>Viewport   0 0

<------><------>Depth     

<------><------>Modes "1440x900"

<------>EndSubSection

```

le he estado moviendo al monitor.conf y no cambia nada sigue con 1024x768...pero con xrandr le puedo poner a 1440 x900

```
tuxmaniaco arcava # cvt 1440 900 60

# 1440x900 59.89 Hz (CVT 1.30MA) hsync: 55.93 kHz; pclk: 106.50 MHz                                                                                                                                        

Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync     

tuxmaniaco arcava # xrandr --newmode "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync

tuxmaniaco arcava # xrandr --addmode VGA-1 1440x900_60.00

tuxmaniaco arcava # xrandr --output VGA-1 --mode 1440x900_60.00
```

la pregunta ¿es alguno de ustedes le paso algo parecido? como lo puedo arreglar. de antemano gracias por su tiempo y ayuda....Last edited by tuxmaniaco on Mon Jan 26, 2015 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *tuxmaniaco wrote:*   

> mi /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/40-monitor.con 

 

40-monitor.con -->40-monitor.conf, aunque supongo que será un error de typeo.

Tambien pudiera ser que no haga falta el archivo, con systemd las cosas han cambiado un poco.

----------

## tuxmaniaco

Disculpa, esta bien escrito en la computadora, es problema del que esta sentado entre el teclado y la silla, no obedecen los dedos al escribir y se comen letras, o simplemente las cambia de orden  :Wink: ...

No esta compilado con systemd. ya reinicie la computadora sin el archivo 40-monitor.conf...y agarra la resolución de 800x600... no se si es problema mio o de la tarjeta de video con la instalaciòn, cambie el driver de nouveau por el de nvidia...pero con este tampoco agarra la resolución y no tengo AIGLX, asi que regrese a nouveau que si me funciona los efectos de escritorio.....saludos

----------

## Yczo

Bueno yo no soy un experto, tengo el driver nvidia y jamas usé el nouveu por que según tengo entendido rinde menos en 3D aunque es libre. Solo te preguntaría si estas seguro que las frecuencias de refresco de tu monitor corresponden con las que el fabricante especifica o si el fichero te lo detectó la computadora automático. Si fue detectado, por favor revísalo en los datos técnicos de tu monitor. Un saludo

PD: con en driver nvidia nunca tuve ningún problema

----------

## quilosaq

Asegurate de tener activado en el kernel soporte KMS para tarjetas nVidia.

Pega en pastebin el log completo del servidor X.

----------

## tuxmaniaco

```
 [    16.083]

X.Org X Server 1.16.3

Release Date: 2014-12-20

[    16.083] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    16.083] Build Operating System: Linux 3.17.7-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    16.083] Current Operating System: Linux tuxmaniaco 3.17.7-gentoo #3 SMP Thu Jan 22 00:03:48 CST 2015 x86_64

[    16.083] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 vga=0x317 splash=silent mtrr:1 driversonly pause

[    16.083] Build Date: 21 January 2015  11:36:16AM

[    16.083]

[    16.083] Current version of pixman: 0.32.4

[    16.083]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    16.083] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    16.083] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jan 25 22:20:10 2015

[    16.122] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    16.122] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    16.122] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    16.205] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[    16.205] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    16.205] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    16.222] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    16.222] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    16.222] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    16.222] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

[    16.222] (**) Option "AIGLX" "on"

[    16.222] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    16.222] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    16.222] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    16.263] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    16.263] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    16.263] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    16.263] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    16.263] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    16.263] (II) Loader magic: 0x858c80

[    16.263] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    16.263]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    16.263]    X.Org Video Driver: 18.0

[    16.263]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0

[    16.263]    X.Org Server Extension : 8.0

[    16.263] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    16.264] (--) PCI:*(0:4:0:0) 10de:0a20:196e:0699 rev 162, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xce000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ec00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

[    16.265] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    16.265] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    16.299] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    16.577] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.577]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    16.577]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 8.0

[    16.577] (**) AIGLX enabled

[    16.577] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    16.577] (II) Module "dbe" already built-in

[    16.577] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    16.577] (II) Module "extmod" already built-in

[    16.577] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    16.577] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    16.577] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    16.577] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    16.577] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    16.608] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[    16.640] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    16.640]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 1.0.11

[    16.640]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    16.640]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0

[    16.640] (II) NOUVEAU driver

[    16.640] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[    16.640]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[    16.640]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[    16.640]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[    16.640]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[    16.640]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[    16.640]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[    16.640]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[    16.640]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[    16.640]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[    16.640]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[    16.640]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[    16.640]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[    16.640]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[    16.640] (++) using VT number 7

[    16.641] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.2.0

[    16.641] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    16.641] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    16.641] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    16.641] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NVA5"

[    16.641] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    16.641] (==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

[    16.641] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    16.641] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

[    16.641] (==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank enabled.

[    16.641] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping enabled

[    16.641] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Swap limit set to 1 [Max allowed 2]

[    16.641] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping synced to vblank by kernel.

[    16.641] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Initializing outputs ...

[    16.664] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 using monitor section Monitor0

[    16.664] (**) NOUVEAU(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1440x900"

[    16.798] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 has no monitor section

[    16.800] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section

[    16.800] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 3 crtcs needed for screen.

[    16.806] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Allocated crtc nr. 0 to this screen.

[    16.806] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Allocated crtc nr. 1 to this screen.

[    16.829] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output DVI-I-1

[    16.964] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output VGA-1

[    16.964] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA-1

[    16.964] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    16.964] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    16.964] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[    16.964] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[    16.964] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 489 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output HDMI-1

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output DVI-I-1 disconnected

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 connected

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 using initial mode 1024x768

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    16.966] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 0)

[    16.966] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz e)

[    16.966] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz e)

[    16.966] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz e)

[    16.966] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "848x480": 33.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "848x480"x60.0   33.75  848 864 976 1088  480 486 494 517 +hsync +vsync (31.0 kHz e)

[    16.966] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    16.966] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 489 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz e)

[    16.966] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    16.966] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    16.966] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    16.986] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    17.003] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.003]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.003]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.003] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

[    17.003] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

[    17.003] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

[    17.009] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.009]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    17.009]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    17.009] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    17.012] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Channel setup complete.

[    17.013] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [COPY] async initialised.

[    17.019] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    17.019] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[    17.019] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nouveau

[    17.024] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    17.024] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    17.024] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    17.027] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    17.027]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 2.6.0

[    17.027]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 18.0

[    17.027] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    17.027] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    17.027] (II)         Solid

[    17.027] (II)         Copy

[    17.027] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    17.027] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    17.027] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    17.027] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store enabled

[    17.027] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    17.028] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with Nouveau GeForce 8/9 Textured Video.

[    17.028] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    17.028] (**) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

[    17.028] (II) NOUVEAU(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    17.029] (WW) NOUVEAU(0): Option "PreferredMode" is not used[    17.029] (--) RandR disabled

[    17.477] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    17.477] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context

[    17.477] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_create_context_profile

[    17.477] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile

[    17.477] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    17.477] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    17.477] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

[    17.477] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float

[    17.477] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    17.477] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized nouveau

[    17.477] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    17.479] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[    17.514] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203

[    17.527] resize called 1024 768

[    18.053] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    18.053] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.053] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.053] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    18.053] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    18.053] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    18.153] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    18.153]    compiled for 1.16.3, module version = 2.8.2

[    18.153]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    18.153]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0

[    18.153] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    18.153] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    18.153] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[    18.153] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    18.153] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    18.153] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.153] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1/event1"

[    18.153] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    18.153] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.153] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    18.153] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    18.182] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[    18.182] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.182] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.182] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    18.182] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Power Button'

[    18.182] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    18.182] (**) evdev: Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    18.182] (--) evdev: Power Button: Vendor 0 Product 0x1

[    18.182] (--) evdev: Power Button: Found keys

[    18.182] (II) evdev: Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.182] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0/event0"

[    18.182] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)

[    18.182] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.182] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    18.182] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    18.182] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event15)

[    18.182] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    18.182] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.182] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'Genius Optical Mouse'

[    18.183] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: always reports core events

[    18.183] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event15"

[    18.183] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Vendor 0x458 Product 0x3a

[    18.183] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[    18.183] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    18.183] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found relative axes

[    18.183] (--) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    18.183] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    18.183] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    18.183] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    18.183] (**) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    18.183] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/usb3/3-3/3-3:1.0/0003:0458:003A.0001/input/input15/event15"

[    18.183] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Genius Optical Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 8)

[    18.183] (II) evdev: Genius Optical Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    18.183] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    18.183] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    18.183] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    18.183] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    18.183] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Genius Optical Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    18.183] (**) Genius Optical Mouse: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.183] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.183] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.183] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia Line Out Front (/dev/input/event10)

[    18.183] (**) HDA NVidia Line Out Front: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.183] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.183] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.183] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia Line Out Surround (/dev/input/event11)

[    18.183] (**) HDA NVidia Line Out Surround: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.183] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.183] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.183] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia Line Out CLFE (/dev/input/event12)

    18.183] (**) HDA NVidia Line Out CLFE: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.183] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.183] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.184] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia Line Out Side (/dev/input/event13)

[    18.184] (**) HDA NVidia Line Out Side: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.184] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.184] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.184] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia Front Headphone (/dev/input/event14)

[    18.184] (**) HDA NVidia Front Headphone: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.184] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.184] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.184] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia Rear Mic (/dev/input/event7)

[    18.184] (**) HDA NVidia Rear Mic: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.184] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.184] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.184] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia Front Mic (/dev/input/event8)

[    18.184] (**) HDA NVidia Front Mic: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.184] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.184] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.184] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia Line (/dev/input/event9)

[    18.184] (**) HDA NVidia Line: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.184] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.184] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.185] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event4)

[    18.185] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.185] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.185] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.185] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event5)

[    18.185] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.185] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.185] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.185] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP (/dev/input/event6)

[    18.185] (**) HDA NVidia HDMI/DP: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.185] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.185] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    18.185] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[    18.185] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    18.185] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.185] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "keyboard-all"

[    18.185] (II) Using input driver 'evdev' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    18.185] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    18.185] (**) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[    18.185] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Vendor 0x1 Product 0x1

[    18.185] (--) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    18.185] (II) evdev: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    18.185] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2/event2"

[    18.185] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    18.185] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    18.185] (**) Option "xkb_model" "pc104"

[    18.185] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "es"

[    18.185] (II) config/udev: Adding input device PC Speaker (/dev/input/event3)

[    18.186] (**) PC Speaker: Applying InputClass "joystick-all"

[    18.186] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    18.186] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

```

 y esta habilitado KMS

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 vga=0x317 splash=silent mtrr:1 driversonly pause 

 

Entiendo que tienes puesto en grub vga=0x317 y me pregunto si no limitará las opciones de pantalla que solo puedes cambiar con xrandr y además forzandolo.

----------

## tuxmaniaco

Ya quedo bien la resolución....me regrese al driver de nvidia, recompile el kernel siguiendo el wiki de nvidia, y haciendo el enlace simbolico como dice aqui:

```
 http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7680644.html
```

Con eso agarro todas las resoluciones....Tengo AIGLX andando y con 1440x900 muchas gracias......

----------

